# Silky HAYAUCHI question



## Snap (Mar 4, 2012)

Can the pole sections be individually removed to just use the extension needed, lightening the tool when possible?


----------



## superjunior (Mar 5, 2012)

Snap said:


> Can the pole sections be individually removed to just use the extension needed, lightening the tool when possible?



no. We've tried to make it work when things got broke or bent but they are different sizes made to fit inside each other..

that saw isn't that heavy to begin with..


----------



## himiler (Mar 5, 2012)

Not too many tools out there that can be used for more than one purpose. I find the Hayauchi is heavy in the tree and is best kept on the ground. 
Steve


----------



## superjunior (Mar 5, 2012)

himiler said:


> Not too many tools out there that can be used for more than one purpose. I find the Hayauchi is heavy in the tree and is best kept on the ground.
> Steve



its a ground saw for sure.

I could never figure out why a climber would ever need a pole saw in a tree?

Wait I tried that once, got a giant scar across the top of my leg to prove it..


----------



## Snap (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a ground saw.
Taking the design another step would have been nice.


----------



## treeguy347 (Mar 5, 2012)

Did they ever fix the clamping problem with those?


----------



## himiler (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine clamps ok and it's two years old. How long ago was the problem?


----------



## Sunrise Guy (May 11, 2012)

I have two retired Hayauchi pole saws. Silky is a rip-off, in general, and the Hayauchi is one of the bigger rips out there. If you are a production worker and you work smart, but don't have time to baby your equipment, forget this saw, seriously. It will bend if you look at it wrong, just about. When that happens, you will no longer be able to collapse the sections. Even if you don't bend them, after a few weeks, the telescoping sections won't do so, smoothly, due to normal conditions on tree gigs. The hanger for this unit is a laughable joke, as well. It goes for around $30, delivered, and it appears to be chromed plastic over tin. Want to trust your skin to that? No way. Silky is a con. Don't get taken.


----------



## himiler (May 11, 2012)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Silky is a con. Don't get taken.



I'm sure there's more than just me who would like to know what you recommend.


----------



## Kottonwood (May 11, 2012)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I have two retired Hayauchi pole saws. Silky is a rip-off, in general, and the Hayauchi is one of the bigger rips out there. If you are a production worker and you work smart, but don't have time to baby your equipment, forget this saw, seriously. It will bend if you look at it wrong, just about. When that happens, you will no longer be able to collapse the sections. Even if you don't bend them, after a few weeks, the telescoping sections won't do so, smoothly, due to normal conditions on tree gigs. The hanger for this unit is a laughable joke, as well. It goes for around $30, delivered, and it appears to be chromed plastic over tin. Want to trust your skin to that? No way. Silky is a con. Don't get taken.



couldn't disagree more.... silky's are money makers. I have two silky telescoping pole saws and use them every day, one stays on the bucket truck and extends to twelve feet, It fits nice in the scabbard I have for the hydraulic pole saw. The other one is the 21 footer and is for the ground guys, makes pulling hangers easy peasy. I have had the 21 footer for about two years now. most of the tabs have broken off but the spring buttons still work.... really no big deal. Once it breaks all the way I will immediately buy a brand new one with a big fat smile on my face.

As far as taking sections out, don't bother, it is a pain to put them back together and if you dent up the butt of it you may not be able to put them back together. I have never used the $30 hook. One of my climbers does occasionally like to climb with one and he hangs it from a sling off of his saddle.

Take care of your tools and they take care of you.


----------



## Kottonwood (May 11, 2012)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I have two retired Hayauchi pole saws. Silky is a rip-off, in general, and the Hayauchi is one of the bigger rips out there. If you are a production worker and you work smart, but don't have time to baby your equipment, forget this saw, seriously. It will bend if you look at it wrong, just about. When that happens, you will no longer be able to collapse the sections. Even if you don't bend them, after a few weeks, the telescoping sections won't do so, smoothly, due to normal conditions on tree gigs. The hanger for this unit is a laughable joke, as well. It goes for around $30, delivered, and it appears to be chromed plastic over tin. Want to trust your skin to that? No way. Silky is a con. Don't get taken.



are 200t's a scam too, or you just prefer a 192?


----------



## capetrees (May 11, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> couldn't disagree more.... silky's are money makers. I have two silky telescoping pole saws and use them every day, one stays on the bucket truck and extends to twelve feet, It fits nice in the scabbard I have for the hydraulic pole saw. The other one is the 21 footer and is for the ground guys, makes pulling hangers easy peasy. I have had the 21 footer for about two years now. most of the tabs have broken off but the spring buttons still work.... really no big deal. Once it breaks all the way I will immediately buy a brand new one with a big fat smile on my face.
> 
> As far as taking sections out, don't bother, it is a pain to put them back together and if you dent up the butt of it you may not be able to put them back together. I have never used the $30 hook. One of my climbers does occasionally like to climb with one and he hangs it from a sling off of his saddle.
> 
> Take care of your tools and they take care of you.



+1

I have mine in the tree all the time. I don't have a bucket truck so it's very helpful when taking down small outlying branches. Very handy, very sharp and not heavy at all. As far as bending, any metal pole will bend if used incorrectly. Problem with sliding/colapsing? Take it apart and silicone the sections.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (May 14, 2012)

What do I recommend? The old tried and true, fiberglass sectionals that snap together. There's a reason why they're found in 90% of all tree kits out there: They work, and work hard. Sure, you'll fight to use three or four snapped together if you don't know that you need to add the sections while you lean the growing pole upright against the target tree, but once you get the hang of it, everything's fine. I still have six and eight foot sections that I've had for over ten years. The odds are almost zip that you'll find Hayauchis lasting that long. In the end, it's whatever works for you. If some of you have great results with Silky products, good on you. Keep using 'em. For me, they're an overpriced rip-off. Now that I think of it, those Hayauchi buttons are a poor design, too. It's sort of an imprecise way to collapse the pole, as I see it.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (May 14, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> are 200t's a scam too, or you just prefer a 192?


 Last time I looked, Stihl made 'em, not Silky.


----------



## squad143 (May 14, 2012)

superjunior said:


> its a ground saw for sure.
> 
> I could never figure out why a climber would ever need a pole saw in a tree?



Definately a ground saw, but I've used them in trees on a lot of occasions. 
I have a Hayate and when I'm "Pruning for a view" up in cottage country, it is alot easier to climb a couple of trees and prune the surrounding trees from 40' up than climb 20 or more individual trees. (I don't own a wraptor).

Sure does give the stomach muscles a work out though!


----------



## beastmaster (May 14, 2012)

I use a pole saw a lot in the tree. Don't know I'ed want to cart around a Hayauchi up there, but I would sure love to own one. I have used them many times from the ground. You probably don't need a 21 ft. pole saw a lot, but the times you do it's worth its weight in gold. I've tried stacking three 6 ft. fiberglass extentions to reach a branch but you'll have way to much flex to make the cut. The Hayauchi stays pretty rigid even fully extended.
I climb with a whole collection of gear when I trim. A polesaw, pole pruner, and loppers. A little chainsaw too if I think I'll have to make some bigger cuts. Polesaw use has changed I think due to the new blade technology. Their a lot more versatile then they use to be 10 years or even 5 years ago. 
I think a Hayauchi should be a standard piece of equipment. Granted stored in a safe place so it don't get beat up. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bermie (May 18, 2012)

My Hayauchi is invaluable, both used from the ground AND in the tree. Been using one for about 5 yrs at least. Much better than the Stihl version, have used that one too.
With just the first section out, the two in the end help balance it for using in the tree. And yes, I use it in the tree, the small light female, so I dunno what's wrong with you big boys who say its too heavy!
Silicone on the sections (who else said that) and don't take them apart, they are tricky to get back in.

Mind you, a much MORE valuable in tree tool is the Fiskars pole pruner, 11' extendable, pivoting head, streamlined cutting action, allows you to get really good, well positioned cuts way out on the branch tips.


----------



## jeff phillips (Jan 14, 2018)

Sunrise Guy said:


> What do I recommend? The old tried and true, fiberglass sectionals that snap together. There's a reason why they're found in 90% of all tree kits out there: They work, and work hard. Sure, you'll fight to use three or four snapped together if you don't know that you need to add the sections while you lean the growing pole upright against the target tree, but once you get the hang of it, everything's fine. I still have six and eight foot sections that I've had for over ten years. The odds are almost zip that you'll find Hayauchis lasting that long. In the end, it's whatever works for you. If some of you have great results with Silky products, good on you. Keep using 'em. For me, they're an overpriced rip-off. Now that I think of it, those Hayauchi buttons are a poor design, too. It's sort of an imprecise way to collapse the pole, as I see it.


----------



## jeff phillips (Jan 14, 2018)

Can you recommend a pole saw ? I have read your comments on the silky and would agree. Do you know if the atss aluminum pole saws are any good ?


----------

